# Rig trip



## TeamDilligaf (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey who is excited about dragging some lures through oil sheen and getting tar balls on our feet when walking on the beach!!! Yeah for oil rigs, gotta feeling this explosion is going to send some nasty stuff out in the water and possibly our beaches


----------



## Blind Hog (Sep 3, 2009)

The way the leftist-media describes it, there is enough oil on the water to kill all life in the Gulf. 42ooo gallons per day is equivalent to 763 barrells per day. Transocean is working round-the -clock to shut it off, but the ammount leaked will still evaporate/break-down to it's organic form before it reaches shore. The environmentalists will use this disaster to demand that we stop drilling in the Northern Gulf (a dirty shame if it ever gets any footing.) The scientific fact is, more oil is leaked from cracks in the Gulf's floor each year, than is drilled out of the Gulf by man. Let's all keep some sort of perspective.


----------



## 285exp (Oct 17, 2007)

> *TeamDilligaf (27/04/2010)*Hey who is excited about dragging some lures through oil sheen and getting tar balls on our feet when walking on the beach!!! Yeah for oil rigs, gotta feeling this explosion is going to send some nasty stuff out in the water and possibly our beaches


Are you against offshore drilling generally, or are you just a NIMBY hypocrite?


----------



## TeamDilligaf (Oct 23, 2007)

Yeaaaaaa just a bunch of liberal media blowing it out of proportion, pleeease tell me you are not that ignorant still????


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Blind Hog (27/04/2010)*The way the leftist-media describes it, there is enough oil on the water to kill all life in the Gulf. 42ooo gallons per day is equivalent to 763 barrells per day. Transocean is working round-the -clock to shut it off, but the ammount leaked will still evaporate/break-down to it's organic form before it reaches shore. The environmentalists will use this disaster to demand that we stop drilling in the Northern Gulf (a dirty shame if it ever gets any footing.) The scientific fact is, more oil is leaked from cracks in the Gulf's floor each year, than is drilled out of the Gulf by man. Let's all keep some sort of perspective.


Really?


----------



## alle9219 (Aug 16, 2009)

> *Blind Hog (27/04/2010)*The way the leftist-media describes it, there is enough oil on the water to kill all life in the Gulf. 42ooo gallons per day is equivalent to 763 barrells per day. Transocean is working round-the -clock to shut it off, but the ammount leaked will still evaporate/break-down to it's organic form before it reaches shore. The environmentalists will use this disaster to demand that we stop drilling in the Northern Gulf (a dirty shame if it ever gets any footing.) The scientific fact is, more oil is leaked from cracks in the Gulf's floor each year, than is drilled out of the Gulf by man. Let's all keep some sort of perspective.


All that stuff is going to evaporate before it hits shore? Man you should let the entire scientific community and government know because they all seem pretty confident that its going to hit land. As for natural leakage, that doesn't apply at all. Spilling 1-2 million gallons in one location in one week is a hell of a lot more dangerous than 100 million gallons spread across 600,000+ square miles over 12 months. Its like saying "yeah that dam breaking and flooding us with 2 cubic miles of water isn't bad, because this area gets 50 cubic miles of water every year in rainfall. Its all about doses and timing, and neither one looks good right now.


----------



## OBsession (Feb 13, 2008)

count me in as one of those leftist extreme members. Hell, maybe we can get Bush back and open those new leases off the coast of pensacola now. What the hell, we're f%[email protected]#& anyway.

The good news! you can all get jobs now cleaning the beach for the next 20 years.


----------

